# Ternetzi???



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Hello I just bought a Ternetzi from Drago.

Well in the bag it looked like a Pygocentrus.

But upon getting this fish home to the other reds it looks slightly different.

Well it has a lower stuck out jaw but is missing the spots and typical shape of a nattereri Red.

I thought terns were just yellow Nats right? Well it is very close but it seems different./

It has no juvinile spots and is mostly plain pale yellow with tiny little black specs on it.

My first impression was denticulatus.

Can anyone clarify as I have never seen a tern this young so maybe it is a tern.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

uF2


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

uf3


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

UF4


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

UF5


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

No ternetzi









Maybe denticulata...


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

OK in correct light he is mostly silverish with tiny black specks randomly on his sides.

His fins are yellow and orange. His tail fin is yellow.

In the pics it looks like his lower lip sticks out really far. I realize now from holding it that the lower lip has been bitten and thats why it sticks forward because of the hanging lip. His teeth show through.

It does look like a young red belly without spots or the usual wite and black tail.

Has anyone ever had a ternetzi this young before?

I am still thinking it is a denticulatus.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

definately not a ternetzi. Juvi terns are heavily spotted, with a yellow cast. I should have some juveniles in a couple weeks.

(I tried posting an old pic of a tankful of wild 3" fish, but the link would not work.... sorry)

Here is another one....









Before they grow up and turn into this !!!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Nobel whatever it is it sure is an awesome addition to your shoal, congrats bro. Nice pick up!


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

it does not look like a pygo to me, more like a serra. 
just be watchful... your shoal might gang up on him...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Noble Posted on Jan 15 2004, 07:19 AM
> Hello I just bought a Ternetzi from Drago.
> 
> Well in the bag it looked like a Pygocentrus.
> ...


Your first impression was correct; Pygopristis denticulata. Nice specimen. Certainly not "ternetzi" or a Pygocentrus.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

This is not a pygo or a serra. It is barely even a piranha. It is in the same family as a silver dollar. This fish will eventually be killed by your RB's. Return it now for a full refund as it is NOT a ternetzi. The black spots are parasites that will eventually die off with a decent tank temp ans aquarium salt. They are very common among wild caught fish.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> PiranhaMaster Posted on Jan 15 2004, 04:34 PM
> This is not a pygo or a serra. It is barely even a piranha. It is in the same family as a silver dollar. This fish will eventually be killed by your RB's. Return it now for a full refund as it is NOT a ternetzi. The black spots are parasites that will eventually die off with a decent tank temp ans aquarium salt. They are very common among wild caught fish.


Actually, this fish is called a pirambeba, loosely called a pirana like those found in Serrasalmus and Pristobrycon. You are erring in stating it is in the same family as silver dollars. Piranas, silver dollars etc., are in the characin family (Characidae). The fishes are in the subfamily Serrasalminae. Pygopristis denticulata are indeed silver dollar-like as are all the piranas but DNA has hinted that *all* the piranas are closely related to Metynnis (silver dollars) not the other way around. You can consider Metynnis as the primary critter piranas derived from, though the court is still out on that one. Interesting stuff, DNA.

Certainly a fish worth keeping if you collect piranas. If not a collector, I agree with the suggestion and return it as it is not a Pygocentrus nattereri or a "ternetzi" by visual identification.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

:smile:







Wow

George,
That is one of the best fish I have ever seen....!!! (Adult Ternetzi)

DId he make the trip home with you ????

How Big was He?


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

I have him in a small tank right now.

Jeez I would like to keep him but I am not sure if I have time for another tank that would be good for him.

If it was a Tern of course it would go with my shoal but it is not.

I really think the Dent. looks great grown up as the colors look fantastic.

Right now he is pretty cute.

I just don't think I can keep him as much as I want to. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Beauty and not so common fish...just get another tank and keep it...it worth it :nod: !


----------



## Drago (Jun 11, 2003)

Noble, I got them in as ternetzis, and that is what I thought they were. Sorry they are not what you're looking for. I will gladly refund you your money back if you don't want it. Just give me a call.

Once again, sorry for the mix up for I have never came across either fish before.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Its ok Drago.

As the fish is rare. So it is kind of a Xmas surprise kind of purchase.

You can keep the $$$. Unless you do have an actual baby Ternetzi.

Then I will trade you straight across. But the Dent. is a cool fish as well and its adult pics (in the information section of the webby) testify its coolness.

I am looking at options today for keeping the fish. If you do have actual ternz let me know otherwise I am kind of happy to keep this one since it is rare.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

keep it dude there colorations are amazing when large


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

damn wuts his personality like?
thats an awesome fish dude


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

HEs' pretty cool. I got him in a little 20 Gal right now. Since he likes to bite at my baby reds fins too much.

His teeth are very prominent at this young age already. Very cool fish to stumble upon.

Just have to keep him alone till his parasite goes away. (already starting to diminish).

Will be an awesome P to own.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice unintentional pick up. I had a dentic briefly that I bought at barely an inch. It was supposed to be brandtii. As it grew it revealed it's self. It was a pretty interesting fish to own, very active and bold. I know some have shoaled them.
I would keep it if you can.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

yeah looks to be a denticulata


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Definetly interesting how you came across this fish. The adult specimen are awesome. I hope you find a way to keep him as that is a great pick up. Congrats.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Nice pick-up!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Dens look hellla Nice!


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Beauty and not so common fish...just get another tank and keep it...it worth it :nod: !


----------

